# climber advice



## depthsoftheC (Oct 3, 2011)

I have never owned a climber stand but need to get one this week. I was wondering what is the most comfortable climber out there?


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 3, 2011)

I love my Summit Viper and I can sleep I mean hunt in it all day! Their customer service is great too! The viper is very easy to climb too, sit and climb.Good warranties.


----------



## germag (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd vote for Summit also. BTW...it will come with a safety harness.....it's a good idea to always use it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 4, 2011)

Summit is great.  API is great.  Most comfortable...well...maybe some of the old tree lounge models....problem is they're heavy.

There are some trade-offs between weight and comfort, but most of the top of the line stands do a good job of mixing the two.  Cheap stands can be just as comfortable, but they'll weigh a ton because they're steel and not aluminum.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 4, 2011)

Most comfortable is definately the Gunslinger www.jrhsport.com/
Do a search on this forum and you will find a lot of comments about them.  They are very comfortable and safe!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 5, 2011)

Each and every climber is like a new gun. each will suit a person differently...I have hunted out of climbers for the last 20 years and I am sticking wiht my Ol Man...I am a big guy and they give me the most room to be able to actually climb with it..


If you have never owned one,no matter which one you get use the harness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poolman67 (Oct 6, 2011)

summit viper also. You can set all day.  I saw them on sale somewhere, sorry don't remember where for around $200. Bass pro, cabelas, gander ...


----------



## germag (Oct 7, 2011)

There's a good deal on an upgraded Summit Viper in the GON Marketplace right now.


----------



## deadend (Oct 7, 2011)

Millenium by far.  That seat is perfect.


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 10, 2011)

It really depends on you and how you hunt. Most climbers are more comfortable than any ladder or hang on you'll hunt from. Climbers like the lone wolf and summit open shot aren't comfortable at all but are good bow stands if you have a long walk to the area and only plan to hunt a couple hours. The gunslinger, millenium, and a couple others in the 25+ pount range are ultra comfortable but not the lightest for longer walks. Ol man, summit, api, gorilla all make some comfortable stands around 21 pounds. If you plan to put it on the four wheeler and drive it to the tree and leave it there you may find a steel climber you will like and it will save you about 100 dollars. The millenium seat is comfortable. That stand hits the wallet hard. That seat puts you a couple more inches from the tree than I like but you won't cringe every time you move like some climbers that the backrest straps around the tree and sounds like someone trying to scrape the bark off. I have a couple stands like that that I have cut the backrest off to quieten it down but sacrificed some comfort. Also stay away from any stand tou have to take the arm rest off to attatch cable around tree for climbing. I had one like that that had velcro on the arm rest. Not exactly stealthy. Tossed them too. Now that I think about it that stand is about down to a lone wolf with the exception of the shooting rail. I am considering the summit 180 since I like to face the tree when rifle hunting planted pines. There are just too many options out there. Most of them are comfortable.


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 11, 2011)

I just picked up a summit viper classic for $129 new. 

I Absolutly love it! Extremly comfortable. 

The viper classic is a steel stand that weighs 28#. the aluminum viper weighs in at 21#.  For an average of $100 cheaper than the aluminum viper, my fat butt can stand the exercise of toting the extra 7#!


----------



## Wormduncan (Oct 16, 2011)

API Grandslam Superstar!!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2011)

Summit Viper for me.


----------



## Broken Tine (Oct 20, 2011)

*Hands Down - The Gunslinger*



Deerhead said:


> Most comfortable is definately the Gunslinger www.jrhsport.com/
> Do a search on this forum and you will find a lot of comments about them.  They are very comfortable and safe!



I agree with Deerhead.  I presently own six climbers including the Gunslinger, two APIs, and a Summit.  If you want to be able to sit all day - the gunslinger is the way to go.


----------

